# Places filling orders for research chems



## anton_wayne (Apr 21, 2020)

Can someone please give me info what places r still filling orders for ai and tamoxifen due to this covid, please help


----------



## anton_wayne (Apr 21, 2020)

please pm me guys much thanks


----------



## naturalplayer (Apr 25, 2020)

Did you get any answers?


----------



## anton_wayne (Apr 26, 2020)

a couple but any info appreciated i tried bluesky but they haven't taken my payment yet so not sure what's up


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 26, 2020)

Recon Peptides is a sponsor here and on ASF and we have dozens of positive reviews from last and this month alone tbh.

You wanna download ZELLE APP , its free and hook up a debit card or bank account to your app.  Safe and secure.

Use my code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off all items
www.reconpeptides.com


----------



## anton_wayne (May 6, 2020)

no clomidphene?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 7, 2020)

anton_wayne said:


> no clomidphene?



Usually we do, its just out of stock atm.

If you need it, you can also use my code WES15 at checkout over at www.aminoasylum.com and use ZELLE app to pay.  Great products there as well.


----------

